# I Can't Get Use To Vista



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

While my wife and Son are in Italy I have used her laptop to make some CD's for all my family members since all the pictures are all on her laptop. Well she has vista on her computer and I feel like a fish out of water using it. It is paranoid to the max every time I try to do something it has to ask me a question and some time the little question box is behind a window so here I am waiting for this stupid computer do do something and it just sits there, it is later when I give up and close windows I find that stupid message. I cant find things like can on XP it does things I don't want it to do.

I hate this operating system, I sure hope the new windows 7 or what ever they call it, is better. I plan on getting a new laptop soon and there is no way I will buy one with Vista on it. Maybe I'll have to save a little more and buy a Mac, I have never used a Mac so not sure I would like that either but from what I have heard they sould like good machines.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm just getting used to it after fighting with it for 2 years now they are changing it! Does anybody have Bill's phone number because I would like to call him and tell him to stop screwing around with different programs and just get one to work!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Maybe I'll have to save a little more and buy a Mac, I have never used a Mac so not sure I would like that either but from what I have heard they sould like good machines.


I haven't used vista. Our PC has XP on it which, other than a couple of glitches, has worked fine.

In december we bought a macbook. At first I didn't like it but after using it for a while I REALLY like it. Even though it's the base mac laptop it still fast and does everything we need it to do. Once you get used to the OS it's a breeze to use. The only thing I'd do differently is get a larger hard drive but that's easy enough to change out. With a backup portable hard drive and the time machine backup software the mac has, once you install the operating system on a new hard drive you can bring the new drive right back to where the old one was.

I like both but if forced to choose I'd go with the mac.

Mike


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I hate it too. Tried it out on a laptop that rarely gets used and now that laptop never gets used. My favorite nickname for Vista is "ME2". You'd have to remember how crapy Windows ME was to understand.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I must be unique - everyone I have ever met has claimed to hate Vista but I find it much faster and more capable than XP. I have XP on my work laptop and I'm growing to hate IT!

I think the main fault of Vista is that it represents TOO MUCH change all at once. I think the big issue that most people are having is that it is different than XP. I doubt that Window 7 will be accepted any easier by XP users.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

At first I disliked Vista...and at times I find little glitches that I will have to live with...but overall, It's better than the old system. Like everything else, it's change and not everyone does well with change. I liked the 1996 Ford F-150, and wished they never changed the body style....But Ford didn't listen to me.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I got it on a new machine at work, disliked it so much I upgraded to XP - couldn't be happier. At home when my last laptop died I figured I was done with the fight and moved to a Mac... wouldn't go back now. Will Windows 7 be better then Vista? For Microsoft's sake I sure hope so. Vista will end up along side Windows ME and Microsoft Bob.


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> While my wife and Son are in Italy I have used her laptop to make some CD's for all my family members since all the pictures are all on her laptop. Well she has vista on her computer and I feel like a fish out of water using it. It is paranoid to the max every time I try to do something it has to ask me a question and some time the little question box is behind a window so here I am waiting for this stupid computer do do something and it just sits there, it is later when I give up and close windows I find that stupid message. I cant find things like can on XP it does things I don't want it to do.
> 
> I hate this operating system, I sure hope the new windows 7 or what ever they call it, is better. I plan on getting a new laptop soon and there is no way I will buy one with Vista on it. Maybe I'll have to save a little more and buy a Mac, I have never used a Mac so not sure I would like that either but from what I have heard they sould like good machines.


turn off the parental controls in the user accounts in the control panel that will help I have vista as well on a new laptop and it is horrible keeps freezing up, wait a minute and it wakes up, kind of like it's thinking.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just got a new Dell laptop with vista and I'm painfully slow too. I'm hoping W7 is better.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I know several fellow IT people (not the type to be averse to technical change) that tried Vista and finally gave up to return to XP. It's not just that it's different. It has a few really cool new features, but overall sucks compared to XP.

The question of the day is how many billions in revenue did Microsoft expect from it that didn't happen. I wonder if they even broke even on the R&D and marketing.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Several of the guys here at the office are beta testing Windows 7. As bad as a reputation as Vista has with them, they like Win 7 very, very much.

-CC


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Several of the guys here at the office are beta testing Windows 7. As bad as a reputation as Vista has with them, they like Win 7 very, very much.
> 
> -CC


From what I have seen, I agree with them.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Just go MAC and never look back. We have three Apple computers at the house and my wife refuses to use the Dell when I leave it around.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Not Yet said:


> Just go MAC and never look back. We have three Apple computers at the house and my wife refuses to use the Dell when I leave it around.


Funny that you never hear it the other way around...


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

My daughter (in college) made the transition from Mac to Dell with Vista and says she loves it. The Mac only lasted 2 years and was falling apart. Every time she needed to have it fixed they reamed her for a couple hundred bucks - and that was for stuff that should never have broken to begin with. I hope you got the extended warranty. I love the idea of the Mac (I cut my computer incisors on a Mac Plus) but I wouldn't trade my Dell for a dozen of them.

My daughter got the same machine that I have (with an even faster dual processor) so maybe it is the combo of the system attributes and Vista that works for us. Machines can make a lot of difference in how the operating system feels.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

I haven't had any issues with it, I actually took an online class on Vista and office 07 which probably madeit easier for me to adjust everything. I do know that there are issues with other software programs, so if you run a lot of programs it may give you a hard time. But for what I do, it works great.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Today I noticed that one of our computers was replaced in our office it is a HP with a wide screen monitor(I really like that wide screen) the computer case said Windows Vista but I noticed that our I.T. guys had replaced vista with Windows XP pro. In fact the many hundreds of computers we have I can't remember one with Vista.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> While my wife and Son are in Italy I have used her laptop to make some CD's for all my family members since all the pictures are all on her laptop. Well she has vista on her computer and I feel like a fish out of water using it. It is paranoid to the max every time I try to do something it has to ask me a question and some time the little question box is behind a window so here I am waiting for this stupid computer do do something and it just sits there, it is later when I give up and close windows I find that stupid message. I cant find things like can on XP it does things I don't want it to do.
> 
> I hate this operating system, I sure hope the new windows 7 or what ever they call it, is better. I plan on getting a new laptop soon and there is no way I will buy one with Vista on it. Maybe I'll have to save a little more and buy a Mac, I have never used a Mac so not sure I would like that either but from what I have heard they sould like good machines.


You can turn off UAC by going into Control Panel->User Accounts -> Turn off user account control - uncheck the box

That should turn off the annoying questions everytime anything runs. The nagging popups bug me but some people like them ? Of course MSoft advises against doing this for your protection? Other than UAC the latest service packed version seemed to run alright. I have no reason/desire to update to Vista though.

I can't help you with the Apple decision, I sold my last Apple in the early 80's. For me all Opsys have issues and to tell you anything different is not truthful. Disclaimer: I don't sip the koolaide, much.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have xp pro at home and vista on my laptop.. I like either, but can navigate xp easier than vista..

The pop ups do get old with vista..

Anxious to see if MS can ever make a program better than good ole XP..

Carey


----------

